# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  طلب من الأخوةhuawei y210c

## madridy333

اتعبني البحث عن هذه فلاشة لهواوي  HUAWEI_Y210C_firmware£¨Y210-2010,Android  2.3,V100R001C571B803,Mauritania-chinguitel,05011RVK£©.zipرجاء مساعدتي  بها رجاءا ولكم كامل شكر

----------


## adel12

اشكرككككككككككك

----------

